# Pompanos on the Beach



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

I headed out yesterday and found a spot around opal beach. Ifound lots of sand fleas within 10 minutes. Then with 2 poles in the water, I was double hooked up. I could not keep up them. After 45 minutes I had my limit of 6 each over 11 inches. Shortsweet trip for a great dinner. 30 minute drive to the beach, 15 minutes to set up, one hour to limit out, and 30 minutes back home, one hour to clean them up, 30 minutes of cooking.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't ask for a much better day than that! Congrats and thanks for the report.......... Any pictures???????????


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Bet it was some mighty fine dinner and great job!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I went to Navarre on Sunday and tried to get out towards Opal beach but the gate was closed. Did you come from the Pensacola side? I couldn't find any fleas around Navarre and didn't catch a pomp. How were you rigged? Thanks


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

> *chaps (11/16/2009)*I went to Navarre on Sunday and tried to get out towards Opal beach but the gate was closed. Did you come from the Pensacola side? I couldn't find any fleas around Navarre and didn't catch a pomp. How were you rigged? Thanks


Parked on the west endand rode the beach bike looking for a good washout. I got lucky with the fleas right away, first time this year doing so. Most of the time I have to dig a bit. I rigged with pre-pomp rigs from GBBT. Just my day for a change. Gotta love a beach bike with saddle bags and front end basket. I can haul allot and get to places no one can.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Nice Job, I tried last week and nothing, at all.*_


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

BananaTom - Maybe we should hook up and cast a flea or two sometime.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, I thought pompano were suppose to be 12 inches to be legal or was this changed?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great report....oh man...miss days like that....imo. sand fleas are easy to catch where there is less traffic...people walking the beach scares the fleas out deeper. pompano limit is 11 to fork one over 20"


----------

